# Hello from Northern Indiana



## rt1068 (Oct 26, 2016)

Hello all,

I am a newbee looking to learn as much as I can in preparation of starting next season. My plan is to start with two hives and see where things go from there. In the meantime I am reading up and trying to be a sponge on forums such as this. So, thanks in advance to all of the experts out there who are willing to share their knowledge.

Rick


----------



## Agis Apiaries (Jul 22, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource!


----------



## Shh-Boom (Mar 11, 2016)

Welcome to our sweet world!
:applause:


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Rick!


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

Hello and Welcome!

What are you doing tomorrow? The State beekeepers are meeting practically in your backyard:
http://indianabeekeeper.com/

If you can't make it, be sure to get connected with a local club. 
The Michiana club is an excellent bunch of beekeepers:
http://indianabeekeeper.com/local_associations


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to Bee Source and good luck with your new addiction.


----------



## rt1068 (Oct 26, 2016)

indypartridge said:


> Hello and Welcome!
> 
> What are you doing tomorrow? The State beekeepers are meeting practically in your backyard:
> http://indianabeekeeper.com/
> ...


Just getting back online and seeing this. Thanks for the reply. I actually attended the new beekeeping school at the event. I was able to meet a lot of new people and learned some new things as well. It was a good way to spend a Saturday.

I have also joined up with The Michiana club as well. I have been to a few meetings and am looking forward to more when they start up again next year.

Thanks!


----------

